# Satellite Summer League Blackout locally



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

From what I understand if you have Directv and get the NBA TV the Blazers Summer League games will be blackout just like NBA LP is blackout locally during the season. I was wondering if this is true when the games are replayed on NBA TV? Anyone know?

I was so looking forward to seeing the summer league games. It'll really suck if they are totally blacked out. I'd like to see them live, but as long as I can see them I'll be happy.


----------



## Weav (Mar 5, 2007)

It wasn't that way last year. I watch GO's first game on NBAtv, and I have DirecTV. Comcast already had the contract at that point, IIRC.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

So are they going to be shown on comcast sports net?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> So are they going to be shown on comcast sports net?


As I understand it, the games will be shown on Comcast Sports Net.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That would be pretty lame but I'd be surprised if they didn't replay the games later at night, and they usually don't black out those. Stupid Comcast.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Weav said:


> It wasn't that way last year. I watch GO's first game on NBAtv, and I have DirecTV. Comcast already had the contract at that point, IIRC.


Come to think of it so did I, but did Comcast NW broadcast any summer league games last year? That might be the difference.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

mgb said:


> Come to think of it so did I, but did Comcast NW broadcast any summer league games last year? That might be the difference.


Comcast NW didn't exist until October, IIRC, so no. All games were live streaming online though.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I have DirecTV and have received NBATV as a free promo for the last 6 months. The free promo ended 6/30 and I was just ready to pay for NBATV but if I can't get the Blazer SL games I think I will wait until the regular season starts. Anyone know for sure that the Blazers SL games will be blacked out on NBATV for DirecTV?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

WTF? Why would they black out these games. It's not like they are going to set attendance records, and to be frank, they are going to have a very small target audience at best anyhow. So why black it out?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

It sounds like the Blazers games on NBA TV will be blackout if they are televised on a local Sportsnet channel. Comcast will broadcast all 5 of the Blazers SL games so it looks like all of the games will be blacked out. This really gets me even more upset then I am already about the Comcast/Blazer deal.:azdaja:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I was wondering what the answer to this was as well....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I have Dish Network and NBATV on it. All of alst summers SL games were broadcast, all of the regular season games on NBATV were also broadcast with no blackouts. Having NBATV is like TNT, it's national and not subject to blackout. Summer league also is not the property of the teams, but of the league IIRC.


----------



## Weav (Mar 5, 2007)

Not on DirecTV. The NBAtv games that were also on CNW were blacked out for DirecTV people. I don't know how dish can do that.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Schilly said:


> I have Dish Network and NBATV on it. All of alst summers SL games were broadcast, all of the regular season games on NBATV were also broadcast with no blackouts. Having NBATV is like TNT, it's national and not subject to blackout. Summer league also is not the property of the teams, but of the league IIRC.


No, that's not true. If the game is broadcasted on a local sportsnet channel like Comcast Sportsnet Northwest it will be blacked out for the local Blazer market. Last year Comcast Sportsnet Northwest wasn't available and didn't broadcast the SL Blazer games. So, NBA TV could broadcast the games without any black outs. I have DirecTV and I know most if not all the NBA TV Blazer games were blacked out if they were being broadcasted on Comcast.

It also depends on where you live. If you live outside the Blazer local market you would get all the NBA TV Blazer games.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I live in Sherwood and watched every regular season game that was on NBATV. Please explain to me how I am wrong about that...


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Schilly said:


> I live in Sherwood and watched every regular season game that was on NBATV. Please explain to me how I am wrong about that...


I will try and find a link to the black out rules for broad casting NBA games. It is very complicated and confusing but will try tp provide a link. I had Dish for 7-8 years and they do have a habit of breaking the blackout rules. They eventually get the blackout rules correct but maybe you just got lucky.

The rule is basically that all Blazer broadcasts are blacked out if they are broadcasted on a local sportsnet channel that have paid for the broadcast rights. TNT, ABC/NBC are considered national broadcast games are not subject to the blackout rules. I don't think NBA TV broadcasts are considered national broad casts but I will check. I know DirecTV didn't consider them national broadcast and blacked them out last year. I emailed them last year and they emailed me back and said there was nothing they could do about the blackout because it was dictated from the NBA to black out the games on NBA TV.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

But the Blazers are apparently "re-broadcasting" the NBA TV Broadcast. And Also NBATV is listed as a National Braodcast.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Blackouts take place when a game is televised locally in your area via a regional sports network or an over-the-air station. If a game is blacked out on NBA LEAGUE PASS in your local area, you should tune to your local station to see the game.
> 
> *Games will also be blacked out when they are appearing on national television. This applies to games being televised on ABC, ESPN, TNT, and NBA TV. You may view these games simply by switching to the designated channel.*


NBATV is a ntaional broadcast.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Schilly said:


> But the Blazers are apparently "re-broadcasting" the NBA TV Broadcast. And Also NBATV is listed as a National Braodcast.


You mean Comcast is re-broadcasting the NBA TV broadcast? 

Like I said I tried getting DirecTV to lift the blackouts last year on NBA TV and they wouldn't. I can't remember for sure but I might have watched a few NBA TV games because they were not broadcast on Comcast but on NBC channel 8 but I'm not sure. 

I will check some more about NBA TV and see what the difference on the national braodcast of TNT/NBC/ABC and NBA TV. I hope you are right and I can use that with DirecTV this year and maybe get the blackouts lifted but I really doubt it will happen.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Do you have NBATV as part of League pass, or part of your regular programming? It looks to me liek if you have it as part of League pass then it probably is blacked out as you ahve it kinda like Pay Per View. I have it as part of my regular programming package.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm not sure on the rules if Comcast is using the NBA TV broadcast and re-broadcasting on Comcast Sportsnet Northwest. You would think they would allow the NBA TV broadcast without blacking it out locally. MB already said on his blog that the NBA TV games will be blacked out locally and the only way to see them is with Comcast.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Tortimer said:


> You mean Comcast is re-broadcasting the NBA TV broadcast?
> 
> Like I said I tried getting DirecTV to lift the blackouts last year on NBA TV and they wouldn't. I can't remember for sure but I might have watched a few NBA TV games because they were not broadcast on Comcast but on NBC channel 8 but I'm not sure.
> 
> I will check some more about NBA TV and see what the difference on the national braodcast of TNT/NBC/ABC and NBA TV. I hope you are right and I can use that with DirecTV this year and maybe get the blackouts lifted but I really doubt it will happen.


I think that if it is broadcast over the air (Channel 8) then it is blacked out.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Schilly said:


> Do you have NBATV as part of League pass, or part of your regular programming? It looks to me liek if you have it as part of League pass then it probably is blacked out as you ahve it kinda like Pay Per View. I have it as part of my regular programming package.


NBA TV with LP or their sportsnet package. You can't get NBA TV in the regular programming. DirecTV did have a 8 month promo of NBA TV HD but that ended on 6/30.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Schilly said:


> I think that if it is broadcast over the air (Channel 8) then it is blacked out.


Yeah, your right. I just couldn't remember but I'm pretty sure that that is part of the NBA blackout rules including local over the air broadcast.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I think that if it is broadcast over the air (Channel 8) then it is blacked out.


Last year on Directv if it was televised by Comcast NW it was black out on NBA TV and I get it as the sports package, not NBA LP. I don't know why you were able to get it on your satellite, but I remember quite well being pissed last year when they were black out during the reg season. I also tried watching it on other Comcast channels when we were playing teams that had a Comcast channel and same thing, it was blacked out. And I'm not talking about when it was shown on KGW channel 8 because I can watch those games like anyone else locally.

I am hoping I'll be able to watch the replays. But if I remember right Comcast are broacasting each game twice so I might not even be able to see the replays.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

But MGB the sports package is an additional subscription package. NBATV is prat of my regular package on DIshnetwork. I had no blackouts this past season.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> Yeah, your right. I just couldn't remember but I'm pretty sure that that is part of the NBA blackout rules including local over the air broadcast.


That is what NBA.com says. 

I am like Schilly however (I think/hope) in that I have NBA TV with my package without the LP as I had last year. 

I canceled LP along with HBO and other Movie channels last year after I found out that DirecTV would be blocked out with local and Comcast broadcasts and their was no solution to the broadcast delema. 

Of course I can get local Channel 8 so that is good along with the national sport channels. 

I would probably switch to Comcast if I had it available even though I detest their company. (Maybe not though as I have a better Internet service thay they offer.)

On another note, while it is good for the Comcast customers in that they broadcast all the games, home and away, it causes us satellite customers to miss out on all games on LP. 

gatorpops


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

mgb said:


> Last year on Directv if it was televised by Comcast NW it was black out on NBA TV and I get it as the sports package, not NBA LP. I don't know why you were able to get it on your satellite, but I remember quite well being pissed last year when they were black out during the reg season. I also tried watching it on other Comcast channels when we were playing teams that had a Comcast channel and same thing, it was blacked out. And I'm not talking about when it was shown on KGW channel 8 because I can watch those games like anyone else locally.
> 
> I am hoping I'll be able to watch the replays. But if I remember right Comcast are broacasting each game twice so I might not even be able to see the replays.


Question for MGB: Can you get MBA TV right now? I have Directv and am getting that channel right now without LP.

gatorpops


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This is from Directv.



> Blackouts and Local Rights
> If a local off–air broadcast channel (not ABC, NBC, CBS or FOX) or local cable system has rights to broadcast a game in a certain region, customers in that area will be unable to receive that game through their DIRECTV® subscription(s). If a regional sports network DIRECTV carries has local rights to broadcast a game, customers within the region can receive that game through any DIRECTV® CHOICE or SPORTS Pack subscription, which includes customers' local regional sports network(s). Customers outside of the region will receive that game through the appropriate out–of–market pro sports subscription.


Since Directv doesn't carry the local regional sport network, Comcast NW, whatever games they carry are blacked out. At least that's what I get from that.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...4_A&_DAV=-1&_dynSessConf=-3309325704740260173


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> Question for MGB: Can you get MBA TV right now? I have Directv and am getting that channel right now without LP.
> 
> gatorpops


NBA TV is part of the sports package not LP. I get the sports package.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> *But MGB the sports package is an additional subscription package. NBATV is prat of my regular package on DIshnetwork*. I had no blackouts this past season.


I don't see how that would matter, but I hope you get the games!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Because it's an addition subscription.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

It doesn't matter with DirecTV if you have the sports package or LP package. You have to pay extra for either package to get NBA TV. I have had both packages with NBA TV on DirecTV and it is blacked out with either.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

It just does not seem legal for Comcast to black-out games for people like myself. They refuse or are unable to provide service to my home, and I have no possible way to use their service. How am I even considered in their area of service????????????????? Why won't Directv honor my explanation?????????

gatorpops


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Because it's an addition subscription.


You may be right, but I haven't read anything that says to the effect it won't be black out unless you are paying extra for the channel. If a local cable company has rights to the game then it should be black out on any other channel. I don't see how you getting it in your base package, if that is the base package, while I don't would make a difference. But then again you did get to watch them so there must be something to it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't kow either, I just know that none of the Games were blacked out for me this past season.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Schilly said:


> I don't kow either, I just know that none of the Games were blacked out for me this past season.


I have a feeling you just lucked out. I hope you still get them this year but with Dish you never know for sure.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I scanned through the posts pretty quickly, so maybe I missed it, but does anyone know if the internet stream of the games will be locked out for local IP addresses?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

nikolokolus said:


> I scanned through the posts pretty quickly, so maybe I missed it, but does anyone know if the internet stream of the games will be locked out for local IP addresses?



I also was wondering about the video streaming from NBA.com. I signed up to watch them and hope to be able to see the Blazer games but not sure. Hopefully they don't block NBA.com feeds.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The more I think about this, the more I think it is pretty sad we even have to wonder if it is blacked out, or if our provider carries the signal. They should pull their bullcrap together to be offering a superior product, and they are not. 


Fortunately, it does look like NBA.com is streaming all the games.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I guess we'll find out on Monday... to be honest nmy feelings won't be too hurt if I miss the Summer league games, they suck anyway.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I guess we'll find out on Monday... to be honest nmy feelings won't be too hurt if I miss the Summer league games, they suck anyway.


Ya, but what else do we have this time of year? Anyway, it's the principle!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Ya, but what else do we have this time of year? Anyway, it's the principle!


I've got a lot of Yard work I'm working on right now. Plus the kids can't stand being inside this time of year.


----------



## Weav (Mar 5, 2007)

How many games do you think we'll get on ESPN, TNT or KGW this regular season?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

hasoos said:


> The more I think about this, the more I think it is pretty sad we even have to wonder if it is blacked out, or if our provider carries the signal. They should pull their bullcrap together to be offering a superior product, and they are not.
> 
> 
> *Fortunately, it does look like NBA.com is streaming all the games.*


How do you know this. The regular games last year were blocked, at least some of them. 

Maybe that was after I canceled LP.

gatorpops


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

so is there a online site like the orlando one?


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey MGB, Why don't you just bite the bullet and get comcast!!! I know you are in the area it serves.
I also believe nba.com has a summer league site that you can watch the games live on the internet.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> Hey MGB, Why don't you just bite the bullet and get comcast!!! I know you are in the area it serves.
> I also believe nba.com has a summer league site that you can watch the games live on the internet.


I guess I can count on your paying off Directv for me dropping their service a year before I suppose to?

I'm not sure about Comcast, but I know Verizon doesn't serve this far out yet.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Let's see? NFL Sunday ticket or all the Blazer games.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I had NBA LP online last year and yes they do black out the blazer game steams over NBALPOnline... ****ty i know, and i was in Ashland and couldnt watch a game in person or through the nba. There are plenty of overseas sites that broadcast nba games online and you can catch all the blazers games through these sites.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> Let's see? NFL Sunday ticket or all the Blazer games.


I already cancelled NFL Sundady ticket. But I refuse to switch over to the dark side of the force.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

btw here is a summer league schedule, not looking good since NBA TV shows comcast as the local broadcast... 

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/vsl_tvschedule08.html


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

not that I promote or condone this sort of thing, but just as a precaution against the NBA.com stream being blocked too, does anyone have any information they might like to share in a pm regarding links to certain websites with embedded media players and "stuff" that plays on these embedded media players. *cough*


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

All the Blazers games appear to be scheduled for broadcast on NBATV, and NBA.com archives all the internet feeds of games broadcast on NBATV so at the very least I would assume that anyone that can't watch the games live can watch the archived footage (usually it's up the day after). 

I don't get NBATV myself, but I've been using a live stream from NBA.com to watch a few games like earlier today. The quality is rather poor, but at least it's something.

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I do know what you are talking about nik but I intend to have my grandson Slingbox the broadcast to me from his Comcast as he did some last year. It is supposed to be leagal and I intend to use it as much as possible. I have a new 27" HD monitor so I think it will be great. At least better than nothing.

gatorpops


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jayps15 said:


> All the Blazers games appear to be scheduled for broadcast on NBATV, and NBA.com archives all the internet feeds of games broadcast on NBATV so at the very least I would assume that anyone that can't watch the games live can watch the archived footage (usually it's up the day after).
> 
> I don't get NBATV myself, but I've been using a live stream from NBA.com to watch a few games like earlier today. The quality is rather poor, but at least it's something.
> 
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx


The livestream is poor only for the ones that aren't broadcasted on NBATV. NBA.com still streams the ones on NBATV, and that quality is much better. It's delayed by 30 minutes though.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I don't kow either, I just know that none of the Games were blacked out for me this past season.


I have dish and I'm able to do the same thing. If I try to record on the LP provided NBA TV (ch 560), it won't let me record the Blazer games coming up next week because it says it's blocked out. However, when I scroll down to ch. 402 it will allow me to record the Blazer games. 

This is exactly what happened last year, and it worked just fine, so I expect it to be the same this summer.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Tince said:


> I have dish and I'm able to do the same thing. If I try to record on the LP provided NBA TV (ch 560), *it won't let me record the Blazer games coming up next week because it says it's blocked out.* However, when I scroll down to ch. 402 it will allow me to record the Blazer games.
> 
> This is exactly what happened last year, and it worked just fine, so I expect it to be the same this summer.


I wish Directv was like that. I set it to record and it'll record if it's black out or not. If it's black out I'll just get a couple hrs of blank screen.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

These are the replays of the Blazers summer league games. All times WC.

Blazers vs. Wizards Tue 7/15 2am
Blazers vs. Wizards Tue 7/15 9am

Blazers vs. Kings Tue 7/15 11pm
Blazers vs. Kings Wed 7/16 3am
Blazers vs. Kings Wed 7/16 11am

Wolves vs. Blazers Fri 7/18 5am
Wolves vs. Blazers Fri 7/18 11am

Suns vs. Blazers Sun 7/20 9am

Hornets vs. Blazers Sun 7/20 9pm
Hornets vs. Blazers Sun 7/21 3am


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

So you will get to watch them anyways. I guess you won't have to cancel Directv yet.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> I have dish and I'm able to do the same thing. If I try to record on the LP provided NBA TV (ch 560), it won't let me record the Blazer games coming up next week because it says it's blocked out. However, when I scroll down to ch. 402 it will allow me to record the Blazer games.
> 
> This is exactly what happened last year, and it worked just fine, so I expect it to be the same this summer.


I think it's more a league pass, or add on sports package thing.


----------

